# Bits



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

Mine use a o-ring snaffle. I would use whatever he responds to the best, as for show I have no clue.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

yes just use what ever bit that patch is used to


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh thanks everyone because there was actually a great offer on driving bits but I wasn't sure if I needed one so thank you


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

everything we have and have ever had drives in a snaffle (not including when they race, just exercising during the day) so you dont HAVE to have a driving bit.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh ok thanks


----------

